# Looking for reputable Turkish Van Breeder NY area



## Yemymah (Feb 7, 2004)

Hello everyone! 

Hope you and all your kitties are happy and healthy!

I was directed to this site by another cat fancier, and must start by saying it is a very nice find! 

I am looking for a white/black female Turkish Van (a.k.a. Swimming Cats), not older than three months, in the New York area (New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Connecticut areas acceptible). 

I have never bought a cat from a breeder and am not familiar with the show circuit cycle, etc...

There is no hurry on my end, but any information, especially first hand from other Turkish Van owners, about breeders of Vans, and any upcoming cat shows or sites with more information, would be much appreciated. 

Thank you!
Yemy


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

You can look up all sorts of catteries on the internet, and New York is one of the places that has many to choose from. Most of them are helpful and friendly. I rescued a cat from our local shelter last summer. After watching him grow up, I thought he was a $1500 snow-white Turkish Angora, with the same coat and blue eyes. After contacting some TA breeders in this state and some in adjacent states, trying to find if anyone had lost a TA on the highway. All responses were negative. The only problem with Foxy's TA profile was his ears, they were't the TA type. Last week at my vet's open house, there was a woman there with a cat who looked like Foxy. She said that her cat was a cross between a Siamese and a Himmy. So, this solved the problem in identifying Foxy's parentage.


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm not having much luck in New York, but did find a listing in Pennsylvania on this site: http://www.breedlist.com/breeders/turv. ... nnsylvania

These breeders are actually located in Maryland...which I realize isn't what you requested for, but perhaps you may have luck contacting one of these people...and they can redirect you to something closer. http://www.catfancy.com/catfancy/classi ... &State=All

Hopefully you can find what you're looking for...I have been told that my Fergus could quite possibly be part auburn Turkish Van...minus the long bushy coat.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

I looked at the internet web sites also, and it appears that Europe has the most catteries for Turkish Vans, (sorry about that). I did see a cattery in Maryland and 2 in Ft. Worth. Texas. Definitely not that many to choose from.


----------

